# Society for the Protection of Exotic Pets



## S P E P (Jun 25, 2012)

*Mission Statement*​ 

*Our mission is to ensure all captive exotic pets kept in the UK are looked after to the highest of welfare standards, and that all keepers responsibly source their animals from legitimate traders and breeders We also wish to see a more responsible trade of exotic pets throughout the nation, with a curtailing of the illegal trade in wild caught species, to prevent habitat and species loss throughout the world.

**Aims and Objectives*​ 
*Our aims are as follows; *

*1. The education of new and experienced exotic pet keepers, to ensure their animals are kept as happy and healthy as possible *

*2. The education of the general public, Local Authorities and Government in how the exotic pet industry cares for their animals, and how the industry can assist conservation throughout the world. *

*3. To oppose Animal Rights Activist Groups who would see our hobby destroyed, and all our pets murdered. We aim to educate the members who have been misled by the AR Groups leaders in to believing their lies and spin. *

*4. The standardisation of ‘Trader Rules’ ensuring all potential keepers are given care sheets and up to date information on the species they wish to keep. This should be carried out by Shops, Traders and Breeders all over the UK. *

*5. To unite the exotic pet keeping community in the fight for our legal ownership of our pets by utilising some of the bigger trade names in our hobby.

6. To keep our readers up to date on the latest goings on within our hobbies, including up and coming breeders meetings, how AR Groups plan to disrupt the hobby, etc. 




**Mayoral Education Campaign*​* 
This is a call to our friends and followers!

The Mayor of Doncaster recently announced that he would like to see the end of Reptile Breeders Meetings and Reptile Keeping in general here;

 Mayor wants to call end to lizard shows at Dome 

Clearly he has never experienced the hobby first hand, as if he had, he would see what we at SPEP see. A community dedicated to the wellbeing of our well loved pets.

It is time we grouped, as the Animal Rights Groups do, to inform this Mayor of the truth.

We ask all our followers to contact the Mayor on the following email address: [email protected]

We at SPEP ask the following, when contacting him;

1. Be polite and courteous at all times, he is misinformed not necessarily 'Anti'.
2. Ensure everything you say is factual. We do not want the 'Antis' to have any come back if questioned.
3. Be honest, acknowledge there are failings in the hobby, unscrupulous dealers, but advise that the responsible community abhor these people.
4. Do not mention APA, instead be generic and say Animal Rights Groups.
5. Try to include the following;
(i.) ASA Report: ASA Adjudication on Lush Retail Ltd http://www.asa.org.uk/ASA-action/Adjudications/2012/5/Lush-Retail-Ltd/SHP_ADJ_134880.aspx
(ii.) Tim Wass MBE report: Doncaster IHS show – posted on behalf of Tim Wass 
If anyone would like a copy of the email sent by Tarron, please feel free to PM him. We only ask that you don't copy verbatim, keep it to your own words.

Please report back once you have contacted him, and report any replies to SPEP.

Good Luck!

The Society for the Protection of Exotic Pets 

Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - S.P.E.P
Facebook: Society for the Protection of Exotic Pets | Facebook

*


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Bump,

I contacted the Mayor on Sunday, but still had no word from him, not even an acknowledgement. Early days though!

Get in contact everyone, eventually he will reply to someone.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

S P E P said:


> *Mission Statement*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your web site ony mentions APA and the Emergent Disease Group. These are not the only AR groups working against us. other groups that have attacked exotic keeping that you may also want to link to include 

Animal Aid
BirdsFirst
Captive Animals’ Protection Society
International Fund for Animal Welfare
Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals

If you are looking to involve all exotic keepers you will find there are a lot of other groups like the APA that have one area of exotics as their target group.

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Natrix said:


> Your web site ony mentions APA and the Emergent Disease Group. These are not the only AR groups working against us. other groups that have attacked exotic keeping that you may also want to link to include
> 
> Animal Aid
> BirdsFirst
> ...


We are going to be adding more content over the coming days/weeks.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Natrix said:


> Your web site ony mentions APA and the Emergent Disease Group. These are not the only AR groups working against us. other groups that have attacked exotic keeping that you may also want to link to include
> 
> Animal Aid
> BirdsFirst
> ...


As mentioned above, Gordon,

The aim is not to single out any particular arganisation but to make the community aware that we have a large number of organisations against what we do, and to hopefully educate those who may be on the less 'extreme' (for want of a better word) side of the animal rights agenda, who could be swung with decent, honest facts

thanks for the interest though, I did contact your chairman with regards this endeavour, but am still awaiting a reply. (I know you are all busy, so we are being patient :2thumb


----------

